# Bester 700



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there, do any of you good folks have any experience with the Bester 700 stone?

I'm asking because it is easily available to me here in Nova Scotia at Lee Valley. (the 500 Bester is not available here)

Thanks


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 8, 2012)

The bester 700 to naniwa green brick 2-3k(or blue aoto) is a great 1-2 punch KO, imho....

The 700 cuts without scratching too severally....easy to clean up with a 2k...finish with a quick strop, and you're good to go...


----------



## Chefdog (Dec 8, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> The bester 700 to naniwa green brick 2-3k(or blue aoto) is a great 1-2 punch KO, imho....
> 
> The 700 cuts without scratching too severally....easy to clean up with a 2k...finish with a quick strop, and you're good to go...


You think you could follow it with a Rika if you're not too worried about aesthetics?


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 8, 2012)

i say try it. if it works well for you, go for it.

=D


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 8, 2012)

I do, and it works great. Probably the most logical addition to this line up.

For my line knife, I am fond of the lower grit toothiness. Bites into crusty protiens, or hierloom tomatoes in a snap....


----------



## Chefdog (Dec 8, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> I do, and it works great. Probably the most logical addition to this line up.



Thanks. What I was trying (unsuccessfully I think) to ask was do you think the rika cuts well enough to follow the Bester 700?


----------



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks very much NO ChoP, much appreciated. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, well the 700 does scratch more than the 1200, so going to the rika off the 700 may lead to some extra effort to polish. I have no experience with the 500 or 1k.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the 1.2k to rika is a proven combo, but the addition of the 500 would be needed for bevel setting.

My suggestion was for a simple two stone, do it all, combo....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 8, 2012)

Peter Nowlan said:


> Hi there, do any of you good folks have any experience with the Bester 700 stone?
> 
> I'm asking because it is easily available to me here in Nova Scotia at Lee Valley. (the 500 Bester is not available here)
> 
> Thanks



Peter just my opinion based on experience,I have 3 Besters 700,1000,1200.I hardly use the 700 at all anymore.It dishes quite a bit faster than the 1K & 1.2K.The 1K bester gets a lot less press than the 1200,but to me it is a great stone as well little more agressive but similar to the much liked 1200.

I have bought a few low grit stones over the past yrs.All recomm. on knife forums.I took the plunge after reading forums bought my first Atoma plate 140 couple yrs. ago,liked it so much got a 600 Atoma.After I got the 600,I stopped using low grit stones.I think whetstones work much better in the higher grits.

You can reprofile & thin wt. the 600 & it lasts a long time & does not dish.It works great,just make sure not to scratch side of your knife.I am careful thinning other peoples knives esp. damascus,have used the 600 alot for this.

Of coarse it costs more than a 700 bester,but to me anyway it is well worth it.:2cents:


----------



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes the Atomas are on my radar too, I am aware of how good they are, I have the 140 for the EP.
Thanks.....more to consider now


----------



## labor of love (Dec 9, 2012)

i own the bester 500, 700,1000 and 1200. the 700 is the odd man out. as much as i like bester,if youre looking for a 700 i wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting, please elaborate...

(not surprised though, as everyone touts the 1.2 over the 1k, and you never hear anything of the 700, but everyone has a 500)


----------



## labor of love (Dec 9, 2012)

well i always use either the 1k or the 1200. the grits seem too close to go 700 then 1k or 700 then 1200. but i do like your recommendation for going 700 to green brick. ive had success creating a nice toothy edge with that progression. i guess the 700 is pretty decent i just like everything about the 1k and 1200 so much more. also, the 700 is extremely thirsty.


----------

